
  Kosmix’s new approach to search gets $20M - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/08/search-site-kosmix-raises-20m-from-time-warner/
======
redorb
an aggregate of API's gets 20m? This has to be some insider shit with only
200k hits a month, they must have some bigCo's ready to sign up for some sort
of CDN

